# Grips for OM Super Blackhawk



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Will the Wood grips for the NM Super Blackhawk ( Before the Hammer lock Models ) Fit on the OM Super Blackhawk?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just read this and be educated: http://www.gunblast.com/Hamm_Ruger-SA-GripFrames.htm


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Chief_10Beers said:


> Will the Wood grips for the NM Super Blackhawk ( Before the Hammer lock Models ) Fit on the OM Super Blackhawk?


Quite simply, yes. The grip profile of the Super Blackhawk has not changed since the earliest "long frame" models of early three-screw production.

Bob Wright


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the INFO BLKhawk and Bob!


----------

